# T-Shirt Industry Value



## SlightofHand (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello,

Just starting to do my research and I thank all who have posted some great links for statistics and places to get information.

One of the conclusions I have come to so far based on my research is that the T-shirt industry is worth somewhere between 1.1 - 1.3 billion dollars a year. I can't seem to find out anything more than that big number. 

My question is - If it is that big, what percentage is iron-on - embroidered - designed other than just plain t's...

Anyone have a well educated guess or additional info (10, 20, 30, 40%) is the range I feel it falls under? That would make it some between $100-400 Million per year. 

I'm only looking for 1% of the market  4 now!!

thanxs in advance for any contributing feedback..


----------

